# I have a Short Draw length !



## Shahariare Jewel (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi seniors,

as i'm a Little master, i have only 60cm draw length . i cant figure it out with band calculator!

.any Live experience? please advice me...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Try transitioning to floating anchor!


----------



## Shahariare Jewel (Dec 24, 2016)

what about perfect band size and ammo?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Think of it like drag racing. On a 100 yard strip, you will never be able to accelerate to the same speed as on a half mile strip. No matter how much horsepower you add.

The longer your elastics have time to pull your projectile forward, the greater your shot velocity. Acceleration starts at the release point and deceleration starts the moment that pouch and ammo separate, a few inches short of the fork.

Finding the right combo between muscle strength, band strength and ammo weight is also important.

If your bands are too strong for your muscles it makes your hands shake, resulting in inaccurate shooting. It also increases fatigue, and the risk of injury and excessive wear and strain on tendons and joints.

When your bands and your muscle strength are well balanced but your ammo is too light it will lead to increased wear and tear on your bands. It can also cause the ammo to make wild and unpredictable curves.

When your ammo is too heavy it may get entangled in the bands or overtaken in flight by the pouch, sometimes resulting in a so called "return to sender" or RTS, where the projectile comes back at you resulting possibly in very serious injuries.

This is one of the reasons why it is always recommended to wear safety glasses while shooting.

With your 60cm draw length and some light bands, 300fps should be quite obtainable with 4.5mm bbs, and around 180-200fps with 6mm.
That should give you a nice, flat ammo trajectory out to about ten, twelve meters. Don't worry about the big stuff, you'll grow into it soon enough. For now, practise your accuracy with light gear and above all, have fun with what you are doing!


----------



## Shahariare Jewel (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm using 3/8 9.5mm ammo going rainbow effect with 3mm 6" band !!! Can't fiend small ammo here. And with 2mm fork band i got ammo drop b4 target. I'm stuck somewhere. Please pull me up!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Shahariare Jewel said:


> I'm using 3/8 9.5mm ammo going rainbow effect with 3mm 6" band !!! Can't fiend small ammo here. And with 2mm fork band i got ammo drop b4 target. I'm stuck somewhere. Please pull me up!!


The quickest, easiest fix is to shorten your bands. Dividing your draw length by 5 points toward about 4.5 inches instead of 6 inches of band length.

I too am a little master, since my height is about 168 cm (5' 6") but I am puzzled by your short draw. I draw about 32 inches to my face and almost 60 inches at full butterfly.

Your stance could be working against you.

If you are facing your target, with both feet pointing toward it and your shoulders parallel to the target, and drawing to a point in front of your dominant eye, there is an easy way to lengthen your draw from 60 cm (23") to about 75 cm (29.5"). Move your feet so they are about 90 degrees to the target and your shoulders are approximately in line with your trajectory, then draw to the side of your face, or to your ear.

It may feel odd at first but it should be a quick adjustment.

Good luck!


----------



## Shahariare Jewel (Dec 24, 2016)

It easy to leave slingshot shooting and go back to my 350 magnum Air Rifle!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

It's going to be a bit tricky with shorter bands. Your best bet is to use tapered bands and you will have to cut them yourself. Order up some Theraband Gold (TBG) and then get a rotary cutter at a fabric store. With such a short draw I would consider cutting bands of about 7.25 x 1/2 x 3/8. The extra length will be used up in tying off to the slingshot and the pouch.

It's a place to start. Half the fun is experimenting.

Can't put an air rifle in your back pocket.

winnie


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I was thinking 5/8 x 3/8 might not be bad either.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

what is the actual problem? do you have bands? I default at 3/4 wide bands and go up or down depending on the latex, for 60cm I would cut them to 6" and shoot those 3/8 balls all day... I hope you work it out, it's lots of fun once you get all the math outta the way... there is no perfect band,, and Joerg's calculator is a little over powered I think...


----------



## Shahariare Jewel (Dec 24, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> what is the actual problem? do you have bands? I default at 3/4 wide bands and go up or down depending on the latex, for 60cm I would cut them to 6" and shoot those 3/8 balls all day... I hope you work it out, it's lots of fun once you get all the math outta the way... there is no perfect band,, and Joerg's calculator is a little over powered I think...


yes sir, i have band and 3/8 steel-ball ammo.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Byudzai said:


> Try transitioning to floating anchor!


I tried that and lost my darn yacht!!

THWACK!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Shahariare Jewel said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using 3/8 9.5mm ammo going rainbow effect with 3mm 6" band !!! Can't fiend small ammo here. And with 2mm fork band i got ammo drop b4 target. I'm stuck somewhere. Please pull me up!!
> ...





Winnie said:


> It's going to be a bit tricky with shorter bands. Your best bet is to use tapered bands and you will have to cut them yourself. Order up some Theraband Gold (TBG) and then get a rotary cutter at a fabric store. With such a short draw I would consider cutting bands of about 7.25 x 1/2 x 3/8. The extra length will be used up in tying off to the slingshot and the pouch.
> 
> It's a place to start. Half the fun is experimenting.
> 
> ...





Winnie said:


> I was thinking 5/8 x 3/8 might not be bad either.


Kawkan and Winnie,

Once again digging back in the forum I have found some knowledge so very relevant to my shooting.

I guess I will breakdown and get a taper ruler. My arthritis has absorbed much off draw active length and after this last year I noticed a significant arch on my trajectory...

5/8" to 7/16" on an active length of 5-1/4" is going to be my 1st tapered flat bands

I feel the need... the need for slightly higher velocity.

I have to keep my draw weight down... so this will be a year of dialong my bands and tubes.

Thanks for sharing so freely.


----------

